# Cost of new fruit/nut trees



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi All,

My wife and I will be moving to Spain in the next few months, and although a lot of properties have a few olive/fruit/nut trees, some do not. Can anybody give me an idea of how much young trees cost please? We would like lemon, orange, apple, olive, almond and anything else that thrives in the Spanish sunshine. 

Many thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I guess it all depends on the size you want or what is available but I have an orange and lemon tree in my basket at one place for about 12,65 euro each for a tree about 1 meter high.
They have larger trees up to 1.5mt at 33 euro and larger still up to 100 odd euro.

If you don't mind the younger plants then 12 euro sounds good to me.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A young fruit tree will take a few years to begin to produce so you might want to consider spending a bit more for an older tree. Anything up to €50 would be good value but do check around all the garden centres and ask people in your area who they would recommend.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

What area will you be living in? Might be handy to say in your profile for this and future questions.

Figs,apricots and almonds are good doers. maybe 10 euros. Citrus a bit more. Apples 7-12. Olive trees depends on age 5 to 100! Regarding olives go for a variety suitable for eating if you want the hassle of preparing your own. There was a recent thread about growing for oil . I have a nispero that does well but they aren't to everyones taste . 

Have you got irrigation water for the trees? A good rule of thumb is to look at what neighbours grow successfully. The climate is very tough here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

RedG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I will be moving to Spain in the next few months, and although a lot of properties have a few olive/fruit/nut trees, some do not. Can anybody give me an idea of how much young trees cost please? We would like lemon, orange, apple, olive, almond and anything else that thrives in the Spanish sunshine.
> 
> Many thanks


If you are buying citrus it MUST be from certified disease-free stock - it should have a blue band around it.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

olivefarmer said:


> What area will you be living in? Might be handy to say in your profile for this and future questions.
> 
> Figs,apricots and almonds are good doers. maybe 10 euros. Citrus a bit more. Apples 7-12. Olive trees depends on age 5 to 100! Regarding olives go for a variety suitable for eating if you want the hassle of preparing your own. There was a recent thread about growing for oil . I have a nispero that does well but they aren't to everyones taste .
> 
> Have you got irrigation water for the trees? A good rule of thumb is to look at what neighbours grow successfully. The climate is very tough here.


I'd be surprised if anyone did not like nisperos! Had never seen or heard of them before moving to Spain - maybe they do not export them? Our tree is very productive and requires very little attention. Huge crop, more than we can eat, year after year.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

The agricultural cooperativas tend to be cheaper than garden centres and also sell varieties that grow well in the area. They also have catalogues that you can order from. Look out also for specialist tree nurseries which tend to be cheaper too.. We have paid between 6 and 10 euros recently for fruit trees.. Although, younger trees take longer to fruit than older ones, they establish better and need less watering.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> I'd be surprised if anyone did not like nisperos! Had never seen or heard of them before moving to Spain - maybe they do not export them? Our tree is very productive and requires very little attention. Huge crop, more than we can eat, year after year.


There are nisperos and nisperos. The ones here in Spain are very much like loquats which are also similar to lychees, whereas those one finds in the southern USA and in South America are completely different, having a texture and flavour somewhat similar to sweet potato.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I ordered some trees mail order from Hampshire, mainly apple, they have survived and just started to fruit, the postage was more than the value of the trees.

Citrus I bought locally, most survived, especially a lime tree, the lemon died and a grapefruit has just realised it is here and has started fruiting. I have planted another lemon, this one is looking good. Oranges, plums, and figs were already here.

I tried to obtain bay trees, nowhere could I find them on the island, so I bought two plants from Hampshire, after they arrived we went for a week on Gran Canaria, in the market in Las Palmas was a stall, yes, selling bay bushes.

I would advise, if possible purchase locally, probably cheaper and the trees will be acclimatized.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bah!

Read the thread title wrongly and thought someone had invented a way of growing my fav Cadburys bars!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Bah!
> 
> Read the thread title wrongly and thought someone had invented a way of growing my fav Cadburys bars!!!


Trouble is they only do the sickly Cadbury milk choc ones now not the Bournville.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I ordered some trees mail order from Hampshire, mainly apple, they have survived and just started to fruit, the postage was more than the value of the trees.
> 
> Citrus I bought locally, most survived, especially a lime tree, the lemon died and a grapefruit has just realised it is here and has started fruiting. I have planted another lemon, this one is looking good. Oranges, plums, and figs were already here.
> 
> ...


Apple trees bought from Hampshire England? Can't have been a very reputable outfit as the UK isn't allowed to export them to Fireblight protected areas of Europe which includes Spain!!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Just back from Leroy Merlin and they have 3 yo citrus trees for 20 euro.

And bonsai, they have that now.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

olivefarmer said:


> Apple trees bought from Hampshire England? Can't have been a very reputable outfit as the UK isn't allowed to export them to Fireblight protected areas of Europe which includes Spain!!


Quite a large firm who export to many places including Spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> Just back from Leroy Merlin and they have 3 yo citrus trees for 20 euro.
> 
> And bonsai, they have that now.


The problem I have always found with Bonsai plants is that they start out small and seem to stay that way....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> The problem I have always found with Bonsai plants is that they start out small and seem to stay that way....


and if they need attention it is difficult to find miniature Japanese arboriculturists.


----------



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info people. Very much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## RedG (Oct 16, 2015)

olivefarmer said:


> What area will you be living in? Might be handy to say in your profile for this and future questions.
> 
> Figs,apricots and almonds are good doers. maybe 10 euros. Citrus a bit more. Apples 7-12. Olive trees depends on age 5 to 100! Regarding olives go for a variety suitable for eating if you want the hassle of preparing your own. There was a recent thread about growing for oil . I have a nispero that does well but they aren't to everyones taste .
> 
> Have you got irrigation water for the trees? A good rule of thumb is to look at what neighbours grow successfully. The climate is very tough here.


Thanks for the heads up Olivefarmer. I will get my profile updated. 

We have a few properties lined up in the Valencia & Tarragona areas, most of which come with agricultural water, if not then we know a few water harvesting techniques that we can use.


----------

